# Nespresso



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Has anyone invested in one?

Any good?


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

An explanation of what it is would be helpful. Is it what the name suggests, a nestle coffee maker :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

ezzie said:


> An explanation of what it is would be helpful. Is it what the name suggests, a nestle coffee maker :?


Well you obviously haven't got one and so, unless uber helpful and you're gonna go and buy one to tell John your opinion, you wont be able to help with his question will you? :wink:


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

TT2BMW said:


> Well you obviously haven't got one and so, unless uber helpful and you're gonna go and buy one to tell John your opinion, you wont be able to help with his question will you? :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
great start to my day, thanks TT2BMW

:-*


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

Yep, I've got one and love the convenience.

I had a Magimix M100[?] for about 5 years but that finally gave up on me this year so ordered the automatic M200 which is great - the nozzle attachment makes making cappuccino and latte much easier.

OK, if you're really hardcore about your coffee [ie roasting and grinding your own beans] then they wont be for you and there's a concern that you're tied into Nespresso for all your consumables, but the price of capsules is pretty good, online ordering is simple, they deliver promptly, there's a good range and finally the coffees all taste nice.

Recommended here.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

I have one, although I've had a few mechanical problems with the more complicated Siemens ones and have now settled on one of the aluminium "Le-Cube" devices.

Nespresso have been top class when dealing with problems - I've always had a loan machine if they have to service mine, and on one occasion my delivery got wet because the courier left the package outside - they replaced them without hesitation.

I used to have a "proper" espresso machine, but found that I didn't use it enough to warrant all the messing about with grinders, beans, etc etc. Also I'd have 3 or 4 different bags of coffee open in the freezer and they'd all inevitably go off before I got round to finishing them.

I do miss being able to buy fresh coffee and making my own grounds but the convenience of the Nespresso system outweighs this. They also do limited edition flavours quite regularly so you're not restricted to the 12 or so standard blends all of the time.


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

John C - we have the basic manual Magimix version. Best coffee machine we've ever had. Got rid of the so called "professional" espresso machine and the Tassimo. Only comment would be that the water is not too hot - I'm told so as not to "burn" the coffee. So we warm the cups by pouring in boiling water and letting them stand for a few mins - that way the cold cup doesn't take away the heat from the coffee and it ends up an ideal drinking temp. Hope this helps. Oh I nearly forgot - the one downside is that you must but the capsules direct from Nespresso - and you have to pay postage. We buy with some friends and therefore halve the cost.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

If you can, I would go for a bean-to-cup machine. Initially more expensive but the running costs are lower. Fresh coffee everytime and the flexibility to try endless varieties of beans.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

It always amazes me the lengths people will go to just to drink some coffee.

Personally, the smell of the stuff makes me feel sick, and I haven't drunk it since I was about 9.

Rogue


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

was said:


> If you can, I would go for a bean-to-cup machine. Initially more expensive but the running costs are lower. Fresh coffee everytime and the flexibility to try endless varieties of beans.


It's a convenience trade off really Was.

I can make an espresso quicker than a cup of instant coffee with my machine, something I can't do with a normal coffee maker, and with less mess.

The variety thing is nice, but Nespresso do have 12 different blends so it's not like the choice is very limited.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Rogue said:


> It always amazes me the lengths people will go to just to drink some coffee.
> 
> Personally, the smell of the stuff makes me feel sick, and I haven't drunk it since I was about 9.
> 
> Rogue


Some people are like you some love it. I personally love to sniff coffee for its aroma even before cooked. I love the taste and the smell and I drink it without sugar and milk. Just plain coffee...like a real man must do. :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Get the Nescafe Dolce Gusto KRUPS - we've had ours two months now and couldn't be happier! It's an awesome machine!

8)


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Have a Magimix M100, think it's great, really easy to use (pods), excellent quality coffee, and delivery of pods is always max 2 days from order. Wouldn't hesitate to buy another one. Have a Ristretto coffee sitting next to me now, very nice


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Perfect, thanks all for the replies - great place this! Think I'll invest now. I'm with you Vlastan - coffee is coffee, no need for anything in it, perhaps just a wee biscotti on the side!



TT2BMW said:


> ezzie said:
> 
> 
> > An explanation of what it is would be helpful. Is it what the name suggests, a nestle coffee maker :?
> ...


Exactly - my thoughts were if you know you'll know if you don't you'll not.


----------



## acme (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Get the Nescafe Dolce Gusto KRUPS - we've had ours two months now and couldn't be happier! It's an awesome machine!
> 
> 8)


Always fancied one of these. Do the pods work out expensive?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

acme said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Get the Nescafe Dolce Gusto KRUPS - we've had ours two months now and couldn't be happier! It's an awesome machine!
> ...


The individual boxes of pods are around Â£3 each, each box coming with 16 pods in it. But, it depends on what drink you buy as to how many drinks it makes. For example the Latte needs a milk pod and a coffee pod, so the box has a total of 8 drinks (made up of 8 milk pods + 8 coffee pods) - where as the espress requires no milk so you get 16 coffee pods.

They are VERY addictive though so you will get through some boxes when you first get it!


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

was said:


> If you can, I would go for a bean-to-cup machine. Initially more expensive but the running costs are lower. Fresh coffee everytime and the flexibility to try endless varieties of beans.


Almost everytime!


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> ezzie said:
> 
> 
> > An explanation of what it is would be helpful. Is it what the name suggests, a nestle coffee maker :?
> ...


Fair cop  I have been enlightened by reading the subsequent thread though.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> acme said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Where do you purchase the boxes of pods from?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Dotti said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > acme said:
> ...


All the supermarkets sell them e.g. Sains, Morrissons, Waitrose, Asda, Tesco etc As do places such as John Lewis, Debenhams and House of Fraser.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Thats great. I like gadgets where you can get the accessories at normal shops. I quite fancy a coffee machine and might be tempted by this one now.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Dotti said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


The cheapest I have seen them is HERE.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Thank you. Good old Amazon 8)


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

Just today placed an order for 250 Capsules, 50 each of the 4 strongest and 50 of the new "special". Had a Bean to Cup machine that croaked after 3 years and at Â£300 was a tadge annoyed. However, at Â£119 for the Krups and 25p a cup, no problem. My g/f thinks it is expensive but as coffee is pretty much my only vice hey ho! Anyway, she is gettingthrough the weaker stuff pretty quickly...

Really convenient after the beans as even the add bean and water machine needed cleaning and messing about with on a regular basis. the Nespresso pods take all of that away! Also as I am out and about for weeks at a time the pods of coffee stay fresh without any extra care.

Also, found the Nespresso Boutique in Brussels by mistake and had a free coffee in there on the way to and from the hotel every day for 4 days! Figured in Brussels that was worth a Euro or 4!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Get the Nescafe Dolce Gusto KRUPS - we've had ours two months now and couldn't be happier! It's an awesome machine!
> 
> 8)


Got one on your recommendation Vek and it is indeed awesome and Mrs B's a very happy lady (for once!). Cheers


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Get the Nescafe Dolce Gusto KRUPS - we've had ours two months now and couldn't be happier! It's an awesome machine!
> ...


Nice one Bike, I always did know how to please Mrs M!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Can you share your secret? :lol:


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

ColwynC said:


> Also, found the Nespresso Boutique in Brussels by mistake and had a free coffee in there on the way to and from the hotel every day for 4 days! Figured in Brussels that was worth a Euro or 4!


There's one in Knightsbridge, London too... a little bit closer than Brussels... (unless you live in Brussels, that is).


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > mike_bailey said:
> ...


Hot 'n creamy makes Mrs M tick!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Bike, my doris found two new varieties of pods today whilst she was out shopping. Mocha and Decaf Espresso. The Mocha is *VERY* nice!

8)


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Bike, my doris found two new varieties of pods today whilst she was out shopping. Mocha and Decaf Espresso. The Mocha is *VERY* nice!
> 
> 8)


Cheers, will try Vek - just run out of our umpteenth box of latte and our lives have an unexplainable emptiness now


----------



## Michaelf (Nov 3, 2004)

is this the same?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Nescafe-Dolce-Gus ... dZViewItem


----------



## Michaelf (Nov 3, 2004)

just realised its refurbished


----------



## Michaelf (Nov 3, 2004)

just realised its refurbished


----------

